# wales in the tribby here we come !



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

going down to shell island nr barmouth for a long weekend,facilities basic but views to die for providing the little monsters are back at school and its too cold at nights for tents,i say that for good reasons,

but if and when there is a owners club,it would be a good canditate for meets,what do you think ? :wink:


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tips re handover! enjoy Wales last time we were there our compass coachbuilt had a fight with a tree overhanging the road and we found out how small the carpark is for Harlec castle  
Lovely place though hope you have peace and quite enjoy the views


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

fridgeman said:


> going down to shell island nr barmouth for a long weekend,facilities basic but views to die for providing the little monsters are back at school and its too cold at nights for tents,i say that for good reasons,
> 
> but if and when there is a owners club,it would be a good canditate for meets,what do you think ? :wink:


Have a great time in Wales just don't mention King Edward 1!!!!


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

bit of a touchy subject as only a handfull of soldiers were stationed at harlech castle, going to give the heating a good try me thinks.

just fetched the van back from having a new scuttle panel fitted,[rain on engine] and the back doors ajusted,they had to cut the bracket down that holds the table to stop it fouling the door when closing, check your chaps !


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Fridgeman, 
Just driven through wales on my way back from Southern Ireland, very cold in the hills but the heater should cope but they are very noisy and it kept me awake every time it fired up! I am looking to put some sound insulation around it and are trying to find out from Webasto if there is a stated safety air gap around the heater case or I can just pack with insulation...no reply yet. 

Most of the cold comes through the front windscreen glass. Has anyone found a screen insulating cover for the 07 Ducato ? I notice Fiamma do a "coverglas" for the Ducato but they are white and look a bit thin compared to the "Silver Screen"- has anyone tried them ?

Re rear table mount - it does it in all the Tribbies I have seen, some have split the plastic door cover !! I reduced mine but now the top swivel fastener now pushes into the door and I can not see how to now reduce that as it is a moulded plastic item!

Engine scuttle - who fitted it please as my local Fiat dealer know nothing!

Cheers P


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Most of the cold comes through the front windscreen glass. Has anyone found a screen insulating cover for the 07 Ducato 


I ordered a Extended cab windscreen cover from taylor made last week,it arrived yesterday .
It would have arrived sooner but they told me they sold all their stock at the York show to fiat and Peugeot owners wanting to stop the water entering the bonnet and onto engine.
Its silver,padded and looks well made with a storage bag.

IF it dries up tomorrow I will put it on and take some pics. 
They told me it extendeds over the bonnet grills.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*WINDOW INSULATION COVERS*

Hi Tribute
hope you had a good holiday!While we were at York show we ordered a set of silver insulated front covers,they came yesterday (4 Oct) which i thought was pretty good as they was made to order.We tried them on and they are a very good fit, and the quality seems very good and well finished.They come in two sizes,the bigger of the two, covers the grill on the bonnet,which is the one we have.We are away for a week soon so i will let you know how they perform.They cost £97 inc delivery from Taylormade Tel 01484 661918
Cheers Lazza.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine cost £107 is greater demand pushing up prices :?:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Re the rear holding position for the Tribute table that is certainly not a problem with our 550.
In fact we have a wire drying rack which clips over an open window, and when travelling I hang this (flat of course) on the top table clip, over the table, and there are no marks on our back door.
Once again it seems the 550's have been more niggle free than the 650 overall.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Lazza, It was nice to see you both at York and thanks for the cuppa in the Tribby  
How do the covers fasten on please ? I will need some later this month as we will be away again in the Tribby and its either covers on the screen or artic sleeping bags :wink:


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

TOOK THE VAN TO OUR DEALER WHO INTURN TOOK IT TO SHERWOOD FIAT DEALER IN NOTTS SOMEWHERE,try lower case,  apparently they only changed the one half,i will keep a eye on it,

never gave the silvers a thought but the blinds wont be any good for sure, will get some of them soon,

off in the morning so offline untill wednesday.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

The taylor made one is like a made to measure suit,it just fits right.
It has flaps that sit over and around rear edge of cab doors and then velcro the flaps together and 2 elastic ties to hold down the front if needed.
Just fitted mine for first time it just fell into place also has cut out that go around mirrors.

But it looks big to store.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi urbanracer
Regarding the price of the covers,because we ordered at the York show,they didn't charge for post n package.
Cheers Lazza


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Fridgeman, Thanks, If they only have changed one half then that will not have resolved the poor seal against the windscreen problem.
Have a good trip
Cheers P


----------

